# Ottertail Lake Fishing Report



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Report from my brother, eyes started biting at dusk, 8-10 ft of water, shiners. He said they were "smacking" the bait. I guess its time to get to the lakes.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I made it out there last night. They started biting at 8 and quit at 10. We were anchored in 6 ft and casting out into 10. Ended up only keeping 6, but it was a great time. 
I also heard reports that Rush Lake is biting well also.


----------

